# Webfrontend für vorhandenes Programm



## nonsenz (24. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach grundsätzlichen Tips bezüglich meines Vorhabens. Bin kein erfahrener Javahacker, hab hier und da aber schon Java geschrieben. Nun zu meinem Vorhaben:
Im Ramen meiner Diplomarbeit schreibe ich derzeit mit hilfe von Jena[1] ein Programm zur Verwaltung einer bestimmten Ontologie. ZZ gibt es noch kein Benutzerinterface. Alles steht fest im Testcode. Mein Ziel ist ein Webfrontend, welches mir den Zugriff auf Objekte meines Programmes erlaubt. Dieses ist eher simpel geplant. Da ich aber noch nie Webentwicklung in Java gemacht habe, habe ich ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen. In erster Linie interessiert mich die Kommunikation zwischen Interface und Programm. Folgendes ist das Ziel:
Auf Serverseite läuft mein Programm, d.h. es hält die Ontologie mit ihren Instanzen bereit. Via WebInterface soll nun auf dem OntologieObjekt gearbeitet werden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ohne extra Kommunikationschnittstelle (SOAP, RMI, wasweißich...) gehen kann. Wenn ja wäre das super, da es nur um eine ganz einfache Umsetzung gehen soll, nicht für irgendeinen produktiven Einsatz. 

Ich hab mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin bei den ganzen Möglichkeiten (JSP,Servlet,Beans...) etwas verwirrt. Wichtig ist eben, dass es sich bei der Hintergrundanwendung auf serverseite _nicht_ um eine Art CGI-Script handelt, welches bei jedem Aufruf extra gestartet wird, sondern um eine Art Server, der konstant durchläuft. Das Frontend hingegen wird sicherlich eine einfache dynamische webseite (mit JSP oder als servlet?). Ich rechne also mit der Verwendung von z.B. Tomcat. 
Mach es eigentlich Sinn sich für eine eher simple Webpräsentation eines der Vorhanden Webframeworks anzuschauen oder eher nicht?

Ich hoffe es ist in etwa klar geworden, was ich vorhabe und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen.
Danke schonmal und ciao.

nons

[1] http://jena.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2008)

Als absolutes Minimum könntest Du dir Servlets selbst programmieren. Schneller zum Ziel kommt man aber bestimmt mit JSP und JSTL. Per JSTL ist sogar Datenbankzugriff möglich. Das ist heutzutage sicher nicht Stand der Technik. Sofern man sich aber generell mit der Programmierung von Websites auskennt (HTML-Kenntnisse) bekommt da in ein paar Stunden schon was gebastelt, ohne sich in ein Framework wie Struts oder JSF einarbeiten zu müssen. Unter dem folgenden Link im Kapitel 14 "JavaServer Pages Standard Tag Library" gibt mehr Infos:

java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/tutorial/doc/index.html


Gruß, Titus


----------



## nonsenz (25. Nov 2008)

Danke schonmal für die Hinweise. 
Was ich dabei jetzt ein wenig verwirrend finde, ist der Ablauf eines solchen Servletaufrufs. Und genau das ist der Kern meiner Frage gewesen.
In der Wikipedia steht z.B.:
- Als Servlets bezeichnet man Java-Klassen, deren *Instanzen* innerhalb eines Java-Webserver Anfragen von Clients entgegen nehmen und beantworten.
- Servlets stellen somit das Java-Pendant zu* CGI-Skripten*...

Heißt das jetzt, da liegen meine Instanzen im Speicher und via Web kann ich direkt Methoden aufrufen ohne sie neu erstellen zu müssen? Unter einem CGI-Skript verstehe ich im Gegensatz dazu ein Programm, welches erst gestartet wird, wenn es aufgerufen wird und am Ende terminiert. 

Sicherlich sollte ich das mit dem Servlet einfach mal ausprobieren.

Also erstmal Danke und ciao,
nons


----------

